# Good jacket under $250



## slopenstyles78 (Nov 9, 2009)

Im looking for a really high quality Snowboarding jacket.
I need it too:
-be under $220
-Look sick
-have gaitors
-powder skirt
-lots of pockets
-be waterproof (at least a bit)
-preferably keep me warm all the way down to about -20 degrees.

Thanks in advance.

-Richard


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

what happened to the special blend one you wanted?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i saw a burton camo jacket at marshalls when i got the shawn white jacket over the weekend :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

slopenstyles78 said:


> Im looking for a really high quality Snowboarding jacket.
> I need it too:
> -be under $220
> -Look sick
> ...


Your price in title doesn't match your post. You also didn't mention a size 

Here you go anyways. These are the whole lists:

Mens Insulated Jackets | Snowboards.net

Mens Insulated Jackets | Snowboards.net

These are my recommended ones:

Burton Restricted Ratched Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2010

Volcom Taylor's Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2010

Burton Ronin Gore-Tex Cheetah Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

Vans UY Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

I have this next one. Sick jacket. Lots of pockets and features, great waterproofness, and warm. Plus it comes with a sick little removable vest lol. You also can't beat the lifetime warranty on it. Keep your receipt if you get it. Burton will replace the jacket if they can fix it. If they don't have any more of that style, they'll give you the next year's up. Gnarly? Just a tad 

Burton Noble Gentleman's Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

This is a sick Vans jacket for a steal of a price.

Vans Kento Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

Vans Down Supreme LTD Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

Again, you didn't mention size so I just threw in everything I could lol.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If the coldest you see your self boarding in is 20 degrees I would avoid insulated jackets. Just get a shell and use layers. The more adjustable your clothes are the more comfortable you will be. 20 degrees isn't really cold and you could be stuck sweating your ass off with an insulated jacket if it is all you have available.

I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I really like my Special Blend I got for a great price. Special Blend Control - Snowboard Ski Jacket Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

We have plenty of non-insulated jackets. I wear nothing but insulated jackets and I consistently ride in around 20 degree weather.

Sure, get a shell. Put more layers on and restrict your mobility. Or you can just get and insulated jacket and wear nothing but a t-shirt under it if you get a bit warm.

Another reason to get insulated. The shell limits you to warmer temps. What if it gets colder? What if you go ride somewhere else that is colder? Do you really want to put on 5 layers of clothes under that shell just to stay warm?

Shells are great... for spring shredding. 20 degrees is winter. I am also positive that you didn't factor in the wind-chill. You also need to remember that insulated jackets have zip vents that you can open.

Are you still too warm? Just use regular t-shirt over a long-sleeve. Wear a hoody even. Hell, buy a insulated jacket on sale and use the rest of your budget for a shell. Now you will be set for all conditions.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

your best betis to check tramdock, steepandcheap, etc. i just bought a really nice insulated 20k/20k waterproof/breathble jacket for $160 off of steapandcheap.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No! Check out snowboards.net. We have a price match guarantee! :cheeky4::cheeky4:

Sorry, that was too aggressive. If you don't see what you want through us, at the very least, please take my advise on Insulated vs Shell. Happy Shreddin!:thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

hes a small guy. i'm assuming a medium (probably wrong)


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the thing with steepandcheep is that you have to stalk the site, as i am this thread.
+1 on the shell- or a removable liner


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Leo said:


> We have plenty of non-insulated jackets. I wear nothing but insulated jackets and I consistently ride in around 20 degree weather.
> 
> Sure, get a shell. Put more layers on and restrict your mobility. Or you can just get and insulated jacket and wear nothing but a t-shirt under it if you get a bit warm.
> 
> ...


I wear 2 layers under my shell in -10C to -20C degree weather every year and don't have a problem with it. I stay dry and warm.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> We have plenty of non-insulated jackets. I wear nothing but insulated jackets and I consistently ride in around 20 degree weather.
> 
> Sure, get a shell. Put more layers on and restrict your mobility. Or you can just get and insulated jacket and wear nothing but a t-shirt under it if you get a bit warm.
> 
> ...


Since the guy said down to 20 degrees I think it is safe to assume his average riding temp will be a decent amount above that. You also mention that you have multiple jackets. Most can only afford one jacket and an insulated would get him stuck sweeting in anything over 30. Vents help but not that much. And I don't know what type of crazy layers you're wearing that are getting you restricted movement.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

john doe said:


> Since the guy said down to 20 degrees I think it is safe to assume his average riding temp will be a decent amount above that. You also mention that you have multiple jackets. Most can only afford one jacket and an insulated would get him stuck sweeting in anything over 30. Vents help but not that much. And I don't know what type of crazy layers you're wearing that are getting you restricted movement.


I am thinking about wind chill that's why. 20 degrees on top of a mountain mid-winter can actually equal 0-10 degrees with wind chill. Also, the reason I stated that I have multiple jackets is because they are all insulated and I never had a problem with being too warm. Wearing a t-shirt under them solves the problem. Another reason I recommend insulated over a shell is because if you are going to spend that amount of money, you might as well get a better jacket. I gave him a whole lot of good choices well under his budget. He can go ahead and pick up a shell too. By the way, even two layers gets uncomfortable. Just me though because I am not used to wearing two layers plus a jacket. I only use shells for 30 degree weather.

By the way, I get silly discounts hence my multiple jackets, but that wasn't the point anyway. Just thought you might want to know lol.

I say go ahead and buy a shell then. You'll eventually need an insulated jacket anyway. I very rarely use shells. I just wear a regular long sleeve under a shirt for spring weather.

Maybe you guys are thinking heavily insulated jackets. There are different levels of insulation. Puffy down jackets of course are going to be real heavily insulated. Dunno, whatever you like. Here is a link to our shell jackets.

Soft Shell Jackets

Most expensive one on that list is 99.99. Just can't beat that. If someone can, we'll match it


----------



## slopenstyles78 (Nov 9, 2009)

john doe said:


> If the coldest you see your self boarding in is 20 degrees I would avoid insulated jackets. Just get a shell and use layers. The more adjustable your clothes are the more comfortable you will be. 20 degrees isn't really cold and you could be stuck sweating your ass off with an insulated jacket if it is all you have available.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to use it yet but I really like my Special Blend I got for a great price. Special Blend Control - Snowboard Ski Jacket Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com



Haha thanks for pointing that out, i meant -20.


----------



## slopenstyles78 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks everyone, I think I am gonna go with a very lightly insulated jacket.
And I am going to go find the cheapest one I can and show it to snowboards.net (LLBEAN, here I come)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

slopenstyles78 said:


> Haha thanks for pointing that out, i meant -20.


Whoa, that is cold lol. Get a nicely insulated one. At that temperature, a down jacket is also an option. Thanks for supporting us by the way. You're going to have a tough time finding an item that we carry for a cheaper out-the-door price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> i saw a burton camo jacket at marshalls when i got the shawn white jacket over the weekend :dunno:


no fair. we never have cool shit like that at marshalls. ima have to get out there and check again


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> no fair. we never have cool shit like that at marshalls. ima have to get out there and check again


Marshalls over here in Michigan has a bunch of Burton Shaun White stuff too lol.

Look at these 

Burton Mens Insulated Jackets | Snowboards.net

Burton Mens Insulated Jackets | Snowboards.net


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

t-shirt - what, like flaming cotton? maybe you guys should get with the program and learn yourselves the fine art of layering. that's probably why you need to wear a big, heavy, insulated jacket. thin, moisture wicking layer next to your skin, followed by thicker, breathable, insulating layer to retain heat and carry moisture to the surface, topped off with waterproof, windproof, breathable shell - all of this synthetic (or merino). you might as well wear a bearskin fur coat, it's 2009 - don't dress like a caveman.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> t-shirt - what, like flaming cotton? maybe you guys should get with the program and learn yourselves the fine art of layering. that's probably why you need to wear a big, heavy, insulated jacket. thin, moisture wicking layer next to your skin, followed by thicker, breathable, insulating layer to retain heat and carry moisture to the surface, topped off with waterproof, windproof, breathable shell - all of this synthetic (or merino). you might as well wear a bearskin fur coat, it's 2009 - don't dress like a caveman.


Maybe you should read through my post thoroughly before calling me out. I said I wear a t-shirt underneath for warmer temps if I still want to wear my insulated jacket. I also said they come in different insulation weights so no, mine aren't all thick and heavy. Actually it's quite the contrary. Pretty damn light. In colder temps, I wear my UA coldgear mock underneath. Shells aren't bad, but for the money, insulated is much better for colder temps. Choose your insulation weight based on the temps you ride.

You want him to purchase a shell jacket, but wear an insulated layer under it? And you're telling me to learn the art of layering? Why not just get an insulated jacket and use one less layer. Hell, all you would need in those conditions is one Under Armour base 3.0 mock layer underneath an insulated jacket.

I don't understand the logic in all of you recommending this guy a shell jacket and telling him to put on more layers underneath for colder temps. Insulated jackets = less layers for you to wear underneath. Less layers = less money. You dig?

And don't question my knowledge about layering. I do this shit for a living. Shells are great for 20+ degree weather. Otherwise, you have to layer and layer.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

the advantage of layering is that you can shed and add layers as conditions change. fleece is not expensive, are availble in different weights and are lighter than insulated jacket systems. it's not the shell that keeps you warm, its the mid-layer, so shells are fine in super cold weather as long as the shell is windproof/waterproof and you have warm and dry mid-layer(s). but a cotton t-shirt? c'mon, warm or cold, it doesn't matter, the moisture of your own sweat goes nowhere under your insulated jacket and makes cold conditions feel colder. it works for mountaineers and ice-climbers. try it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> the advantage of layering is that you can shed and add layers as conditions change. fleece is not expensive, are availble in different weights and are lighter than insulated jacket systems. it's not the shell that keeps you warm, its the mid-layer, so shells are fine in super cold weather as long as the shell is windproof/waterproof and you have warm and dry mid-layer(s). but a cotton t-shirt? c'mon, warm or cold, it doesn't matter, the moisture of your own sweat goes nowhere under your insulated jacket and makes cold conditions feel colder. it works for mountaineers and ice-climbers. try it.


I don't know what types of insulated jackets you are wearing, but any decent insulated snowboard jacket will be completely breathable. What does breathability do? Great question. Breathable, insulated jackets lock out the elements while still allowing your sweat to evaporate keeping you dry from the inside out. Burton calls theirs Dryride Durashell fabric.

Again, I have three insulated jackets, none of which has ever given me problems. I've had problems with multiple layers not allowing my sweat to wick away. Shells are not meant for cold weather like -20 degrees. They are best for above 20.

Save some money and purchase an Under Armour cold gear compression mock or crew and pants. I guarantee that it will be the best layers you ever put on.

-20 degrees, go for insulated. Like I said, in that bitter cold, Down insulated jackets are also an option for you. A shell simply won't do the job unless you wear at least 3 layers under it or 2 very good layers.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

cotton is not a proper baselayer for cold winter sports under any circumstances - that's just bad advice. you made more sense when you re-iterated what i posted earlier and recommended UA cold gear (or any proper synthetic base layer).

how is a full-time, insulated jacket any different than layering a mid or heavyweight mid-layer, like fleece or down, under a wind/waterproof shell? i'll tell you, nothing. except the advantage of shedding layers as you get hotter. i think mountain climbers know better than you or i.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> cotton is not a proper baselayer for cold winter sports under any circumstances - that's just bad advice. you made more sense when you re-iterated what i posted earlier and recommended UA cold gear (or any proper synthetic base layer).
> 
> how is a full-time, insulated jacket any different than layering a mid or heavyweight mid-layer, like fleece or down, under a wind/waterproof shell? i'll tell you, nothing. except the advantage of shedding layers as you get hotter. i think mountain climbers know better than you or i.


One T-shirt is not going to break you. I said he can do that under the jacket in warmer weather like spring snowboarding. He doesn't even need a jacket in that type of weather though. I always recommend Under Armour to everyone. I love their products and it is the absolute best way to layer.

Again, you keep making it seem like all insulated jackets are heavy and too warm. That is not the case. Insulation comes in many weights. *IF* we were talking about 20 degree weather, which the poster clearly corrected to *NEGATIVE 20 DEGREES*, then I am telling him to get a lightly insulated jacket. Why do you want to go through the hassle of putting on more layers and shedding them as climate becomes warmer. To each its own though. I personally rather have a jacket that is good for multiple climates.

Big difference between snowboarders and mountain climbers. We have vents that we can unzip to let the cool breeze in. Why is this possible? Because we are moving much faster down a mountain than a person climbing a mountain. Those vents work really well, otherwise they wouldn't be around. That or you got a crappy jacket.

Again, I have nothing against shells. I just don't recommend them for anything below 25 degrees.

By the way, not all mountain climbers know more than you or me. In fact, I will say most don't. Do you have any idea how many products I have to study? How many different types of tech that is involved in these products? I am far from an expert, but as a rider that works for a sporting company, I am certainly no noob.

You can go ahead and put on 3 layers under that shell of yours in -20 degree weather. I'll just wear my Under Armour Base 3.0 and my *INSULATED* jacket. Hell, maybe I'll even toss on an Under Armour Cold Gear hoody if I choose to wear my lighter insulated coat. Or I can just toss on a cotton long sleeve over my UA 3.0 under the coat.

Edit: Hanzo, you and I can keep this game up forever and ever lol. Neither of us are wrong. A lot of it has to do with preference. I personally don't want to put up with all these different layers when I know I am going to ride in weather conditions like -20. By the way, you are absolutely right about cotton being bad for sweat. I didn't consider that some people sweat more than others. I don't really sweat, other than my head, so shirts have never caused me any problems. However, if you use something like UA and then a cotton shirt over it, it acts as a buffer which is a really good thing.

Layering is an art for some, a hassle for others. I like less layers, hence I only use my shell jackets for warmer days.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> Whoa, that is cold lol. Get a nicely insulated one. At that temperature, a down jacket is also an option. Thanks for supporting us by the way. You're going to have a tough time finding an item that we carry for a cheaper out-the-door price.


ice coast baby!!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> no fair. we never have cool shit like that at marshalls. ima have to get out there and check again


dude, i got all my softgoods there!
shawn white jacket (see my avatar), north face monte carlo board pants, smith transit goggles, marker gloves with goggle wipe... its awesome! the jacket was actually THIS season!


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

again with the cotton - cotton is not a suitable mid-layer over your base layer either so you ideally should be ditching natural fibres altogether to stay dry and staying dry is the secret to staying warm in cold weather, thus the art of layering. cotton does nothing to transport moisture away from the base layer and beyond. cotton, when it gets wet, stays wet and negates the moisture wicking of your base layer if it sits on top of it thus makes you feel even colder. you should not be recommending cotton. you could benefit from some softgoods re-training if you think a proper shell and mid-layering, whether it be fleece or down or whatever, is not as warm as an full-time insulated jacket. a shell and layering is most certainly more versatile - you wear one too - so you want to save a fella money by telling him to go with a full-time insulated jacket when you have a shell for some days and an insulated jacket for others. save some, money, just buy a shell and use whatever fleece hoodies or down vests you already own over a proper base layer and you'll be warm and dry and have the flexibility to shed or add layers if the skies clear or you stay for night riding. venting is for dumping excess heat - not for riding for extended periods because it can also let in moisture - again, dampness is the real enemy - not the ideal way to think if you're buying one jacket. i'll let you have the last say leo because i think you're the type who needs it. enjoy your cotton and sweaty full-time insulated jacket with open pit vents that let snow and rain in. cheers.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, now a personal attack at me lol. Nice way to end things. You remind me Triple8Sol. Can't keep a debate going without a personal insult. I do want the last word. Want to know why? Because I can keep debating my point without ever calling you any names. I have a shell because I too once thought I can just layer and layer. Sure, I can do layers and stay warm with a shell. I just don't like layering anything above 2 layers. You can go ahead and do that since that obviously tickles your pickle. There is nothing wrong with cotton over a moisture wicking first layer. It doesn't absorb the sweat. You're the one that needs product training. Do you know what a moisture wicking layer does to sweat? It evaporates it. Do you want to know what evaporate means? Cotton is a perfectly fine buffer because it does provide that extra warmth. You recommend fleece? I have a fleece lined bandana that traps moisture and freezes my breath.

And again I have to explain the insulation weight to you. Why aren't you even touching on this topic? Maybe because you're wrong about it. Here, let me actually link you to the various weight differences:

Burton The White Collection Signature Trench Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2010

Burton AK 2L Turbine Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

And a down for you:

Vans Beardmore Down Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket

Obviously that Shaun White with only 60 grams of insulation isn't going to bake you in -20 degree weather. Another number you need to look at is the breathability. Why is cotton an okay material to wear above a layer like cold gear? Because the jacket's breathability will suck out any moisture that begins to collect (if it collects which it won't as long as you got your moisture wicker underneath).

Go ahead, challenge me again. Better yet, keep on directing personal insults at me. It only makes you lose credibility, not me.

By the way, I stand nothing to gain by pushing Snowboards.net. I work in product placement which has nothing to do with sales or commission. I just like giving good advice to my fellow snowboarders.

Like I said, go ahead and layer if that is your cup of tea. I personally don't like the hassle of dealing with multiple layers. My 60 grams of insulated Shaun White Jacket suits me just fine without having to wear 4 layers underneath. Maybe you need some product training seeing as how you don't even know the technical details of anything and base your advice off of mountain climbers and hikers.

Let's not forget the thread poster said he is snowboarding in -20 degrees. Something else you seem to ignore. He can put on 5 layers of cold gear and wear a shell and he'll still freeze. Time to consider a heavy insulated jacket in this situation. Get a down in my opinion.

Let the personal attacks fly since you obviously ran out of *facts*.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

your base layer is moisture wicking - it does not magically evaporate moisture. this is not star trek. it carries evaporated moisture in the form of your own stank sweat, and even unevaporated moisture if you're a heavy sweater and sweat has accumulated on your skin, to its surface. next to your base layer is your cotton shirt which absorbs said moisture. cotton, and other natural fibres, absorb and even worse, retain moisture. yes, they do, despite what you believe, go run your t-shirt under water - see how much it abosrbs and how long it tkes to dry. you now have a damp cotton shirt next to your very thin base layer, which is also synthetic so it does not absorb moisture and now you have dampness next to your skin which isn't going anywhere. when cotton and wool get wet, they actually get even colder and lose even more ability to retain heat. if you wear a synthetic mid-layer like polyester fleece or synthetic down, instead of cotton, wool, whatever, it continues to transport said moisture further because, like i said, synthetic fibres do not absorb nor retain moisture well and is highly breathable. your breathable shell will carry moisture further, outside your little ecosystem, layered environment. this is why it is not advisable to wear cotton or wool or natural down. 

and contrary to what you believe, the breathability of a jacket does not suck moisture out of underlying fabric like osmosis, but conversely your cotton and wool most certainly will. your cotton will get wet and stay wet.

sigh, all that training and still no clue. your softgoods manager just dropped dead from shame.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> your base layer is moisture wicking - it does not magically evaporate moisture. this is not star trek. it carries evaporated moisture in the form of your own stank sweat, and even unevaporated moisture if you're a heavy sweater and sweat has accumulated on your skin, to its surface. next to your base layer is your cotton shirt which absorbs said moisture. cotton, and other natural fibres, absorb and even worse, retain moisture. yes, they do, despite what you believe, go run your t-shirt under water - see how much it abosrbs and how long it tkes to dry. you now have a damp cotton shirt next to your very thin base layer, which is also synthetic so it does not absorb moisture and now you have dampness next to your skin which isn't going anywhere. when cotton and wool get wet, they actually get even colder and lose even more ability to retain heat. if you wear a synthetic mid-layer like polyester fleece or synthetic down, instead of cotton, wool, whatever, it continues to transport said moisture further because, like i said, synthetic fibres do not absorb nor retain moisture well and is highly breathable. your breathable shell will carry moisture further, outside your little ecosystem, layered environment. this is why it is not advisable to wear cotton or wool or natural down.
> 
> and contrary to what you believe, the breathability of a jacket does not suck moisture out of underlying fabric like osmosis, but conversely your cotton and wool most certainly will. your cotton will get wet and stay wet.
> 
> sigh, all that training and still no clue. your softgoods manager just dropped dead from shame.


Actually, I don't have a ton of training on softgoods. I place the products online, therefore I have to know the tech.

Anyway Hanzo, I apologize. You are correct about cotton. The long sleeve I've been using for a mid layer is a polyester blend. I am not afraid to admit when I was wrong about something.

However, I still stand firmly about the various levels of insulated jackets. You obviously have layering down to a tee, and I've already stated that it is not my cup of tea. It was 15 degrees today with a very bad wind chill effectively making it feel like 0 and I wore a long sleeve and a hoody underneath my 60gram insulated jacket. I still felt cold. I know if I had worn my cold gear it would have been perfect without the need for the long sleeve. Now imagine that in -20 degree weather with wind chill on top of that. Do you still think it is a bad idea for him to purchase a heavy insulated jacket? Maybe even a down?

No hard feelings, except that you had to direct personal insults at me. This is why debates are good. Someone will walk away with more knowledge. :thumbsup:


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

should have worn your base layer - first crucial step to moisture management - never ride without it. no doubt either your long-sleeve or your hoody or both have cotton content and got damp, even if it was just a bit damp, you'd feel colder. full-time insulated jacket is fine but i still insist layering under a shell jacket is more versatile - or an insulated jacket with zip-out insulation. you could buy a full-time, down-filled insulated jacket for that one super-cold day but would you want to ride that all winter in all conditions when you could wear a variety of insulating layers between your base layer and a shell to suit any condition and changing conditions? i have a synth down-filled street jacket under my shell for the coldest days (you could wear natural down if you're careful not to get it too wet), a reg. fleece hoody for most reg. cold days and i don't wear any mid-layer on nice days. any colder than that, i would combine some of these. same shell all year. i already had the synth down jacket and hoody so no extra cost.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

I like the Ratched snowboard jacket from Burton the 2010 series. A little over $200 bucks but looks awesome.


----------



## slopenstyles78 (Nov 9, 2009)

Leo said:


> Your price in title doesn't match your post. You also didn't mention a size
> 
> Here you go anyways. These are the whole lists:
> 
> ...


I ended up with a burton shell for just under 80 D's.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

was it the one i told you about? :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

slopenstyles78 said:


> I ended up with a burton shell for just under 80 D's.
> Thanks a lot.


Thank you for your support. Feel free to leave a review for the jacket or any questions/comments regarding snowboards.net


----------



## slopenstyles78 (Nov 9, 2009)

since its not letting me view any page besides the first (?!)
im posting so it jumps to p 3


----------



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

Burton Esquire. I think its around 200, it has a powder skirt, looks sick and has a shitload of pockets


----------

